# Easy Little Knitted Flowers - Free Pattern (K)



## marianna mel

These are cute to use as embellishments ~ and they are EASY to knit ! 
https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2016/06/knitted-summer-flowers.html


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Very cute, thanks for the link.


----------



## ljsb3

Thanks for sharing this! Cute idea


----------



## run4fittness

Those are really cute!


----------



## Msgreta

Thanks 4 sharing! A nice touch 4 a little umph/accent while dainty 4 little girls! Would U B so knd 2 share directions?


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Msgreta said:


> Thanks 4 sharing! A nice touch 4 a little umph/accent while dainty 4 little girls! Would U B so knd 2 share directions?


She has shared the pattern. Just press on the link in original post to find it.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lovely :sm02:


----------



## susanmjackson

Thank you, this looks pretty easy and so cute.


----------



## mollyannhad

Its so nice to have knitted flower patterns to use for things.


----------



## RobynMay

Thanks for the link


----------



## hania

Has anyone seen "Sheru knitting"? She has knitted and crocheted tutorials. To have that talent.????


----------



## saukvillesu

I'll have to try these. Thanks


----------



## kathycapp

Perfect embellishment for hats...thnx for link????


----------



## dogyarns

Love that you used simple buttons. Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks!!


----------



## shepherd

Very helpful - thanks


----------



## RosD

They are gorgeous Marianna, thank you so much. ???? Ros


----------



## grandmann

As always you seem to make things so simple for us, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lbg52

Thanks again for another wonderful pattern! You are sooooo talented. Love how cute the buttons are.


----------



## willi66

Cute


----------



## Hannelore

Very cute. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## nannygoat

So cute for baby booties and hats.


----------



## WaterFall

marianna mel said:


> These are cute to use as embellishments ~ and they are EASY to knit !
> https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2016/06/knitted-summer-flowers.html


Pretty


----------



## hennie

Very cute...thank you


----------



## Nanamel14

Very cute thank you


----------



## NJgardengal

.


----------

